# Vest Tech Tool Vest



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Frasbee, the best thing I did for my back was to get tool belt suspenders. I got mine from an army surplus store, but you can buy whatever. Transfers most of the load to your shoulders, where it's more evenly distributed through your body. Your back will thank you.

People have reported good results from the tool vests, but I think I'd be hating life in the summer time, wearing one of those.


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> I noticed the ad on this website.
> 
> http://simplifiedsafety.com/store/tool-vest-vest-tech-v2.html?gclid=CJO2vMfKsqECFRkcswodJwSV-Q
> 
> ...


Your pouch is too heavy, take only the tools you'll need, leave the rest in your toolbag near your work area. An apron works well because the weight is in front of you instead of on your side.

That vest looks pretty hot, I can't imagine using it in the Summer.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Yeah, and I was just reading more about them, they said they're made for people 5'8'' and taller, that they'd fit shorter individuals but it'd hang low. I don't need my hammer swinging and hitting me behind the knees or calves.

Guess they're not popular enough to make smaller sizes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MacroManage said:


> That vest looks pretty hot, I can't imagine using it in the Summer.


 The thing has the pocket in for one of those camelback hydration packs. I think the subtext should read, "because you're gonna need it when you wear one of these".


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a pic of the army surplus store suspenders I put on my bags:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Here's a pic of the army surplus store suspenders I put on my bags:


That wooden ladder is a rickety piece of junk. :yes:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> That wooden ladder is a rickety piece of junk. :yes:


Actually, that's a damned sturdy ladder, and I wish I could still buy them like that.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Actually, that'a a damned sturdy ladder, and I wish I could still buy them like that.



Do you still use wooden ladders?


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Actually, that's a damned sturdy ladder, and I wish I could still buy them like that.


Why not just carry around a solid steel ladder, it would probably weigh less.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MacroManage said:


> Why not just carry around a solid steel ladder, it would probably weigh less.


Generally speaking, as a rule of thumb you should not carry around a ladder that weighs more than you do. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MacroManage said:


> Why not just carry around a solid steel ladder, it would probably weigh less.


Uh... no, thanks.


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Uh... no, thanks.


You're being a big grump lately.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Do you still use wooden ladders?


Anything I've bought in recent years has been fiberglass, since no one seems to make a sturdy wooden ladder any more. I rather like the nostalgia of working on a wooden stepladder, myself, and they're easier on the shoulder to carry than fiberglass ladders. No bottoms of open rungs or side rails to dig into you.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Here's a pic of the army surplus store suspenders I put on my bags:


Army surplus?

I gotta admit, that's pretty [email protected]


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

Peter D said:


> Generally speaking, as a rule of thumb you should not carry around a ladder that weighs more than you do. :laughing:


Well then I guess Marc is sh*t outta luck when it comes to any type of ladder over 6'. :whistling2:



:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MacroManage said:


> You're being a big grump lately.


Yeah, just the thought of carrying a solid steel ladder does sorta make me grumpy. :thumbsup: 

I have a little skinny straight ladder that is solid steel that I got at a sale one time. It's good for grinder pump pits and manholes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MacroManage said:


> Well then I guess Marc is sh*t outta luck when it comes to any type of ladder over 6'. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup::thumbsup:


I weigh 172, so I'm pretty good up to at least an 8-footer. :laughing:


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> they're easier on the shoulder to carry than fiberglass ladders. No bottoms of open rungs or side rails to dig into you.


Take a piece of 3 5/8" track from the framers on the next commercial job you are on and glue/screw/rivet it into the inside of the side rail of the fiberglass ladder. This will make it as smooth as a wooden ladder to carry on your shoulder.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I weigh 172, so I'm pretty good up to at least an 8-footer. :laughing:




You're getting fat.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

MacroManage said:


> Take a piece of 3 5/8" track from the framers on the next commercial job you are on and glue/screw/rivet it into the inside of the side rail of the fiberglass ladder. This will make it as smooth as a wooden ladder to carry on your shoulder.


Yeah, but my insurance company (Acord) makes me have fiberglass ladders recertified every 2 years. The'd come right back in without that plate, and an extra bill for filling the holes.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> You're getting fat.


I really wish you'd quit talking to my wife. All she does now is, "Peter D this", and, "Peter D that". :jester:


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, but my insurance company (Acord) makes me have fiberglass ladders recertified every 2 years. The'd come right back in without that plate, and an extra bill for filling the holes.


Well... That's what you get for running a legit business, a bruised shoulder.


----------



## MacroManage (Apr 29, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I really wish you'd quit talking to my wife. All she does now is, "Peter D this", and, "Peter D that". :jester:


So you're married to 480sparky??


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I really wish you'd quit talking to my wife. All she does now is, "Peter D this", and, "Peter D that". :jester:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

I have the vest, it works great, nothing falls out like with tool bags & my back doesn't hurt, any ?'s


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

administr8tor said:


> I have the vest, it works great, nothing falls out like with tool bags & my back doesn't hurt, any ?'s


How is it in the summer?

When you don't put ice in it?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Those surplus suspenders are "Y" style they also have "H" style that are wider in the back and hold up the pouches a little better. I used that style rig for a long time, til I got smarter. I find carrying just the tools you need on you and Carharrt apron are the best combo for my back.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Y'know, I never strapped my tools on today.

Just going up stairs, or climbing a ladder, or bending over are enough to cause me discomfort.

I think it's too late for me guys, go on without me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Frasbee said:


> Y'know, I never strapped my tools on today.
> 
> Just going up stairs, or climbing a ladder, or bending over are enough to cause me discomfort.
> 
> I think it's too late for me guys, go on without me.


Time to make a chiropractor appointment. If you have insurance, it's probably covered. Can't hurt, and might help.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Here's a pic of the army surplus store suspenders I put on my bags:


Watch your step in that truck:whistling2:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Voltech said:


> Watch your step in that truck:whistling2:


 

Good luck taking a step in there.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm not sure what type of work you're doing but since changing to commercial in september, the number of times I've actually put my tool pouch on while working has been... two. Usually my pouch is on the ground or on a flat surface near where I'm working, and I take the 2 to 4 items I need with me up a ladder, or if using a lift, just strap the pouch to the lift railing with a piece of scrap wire. I don't want to be carrying all my crap with me if I'm just hanging some jack chain somewhere or whatever. Having said that, it would be sweet to have my pliers and sidecutters always ready for quick-draw, like the vest allows.

Do you have an explodingly full pouch too?

I was thinking of getting one of these since I always set my tools down.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Vintage Sounds said:


> I'm not sure what type of work you're doing but since changing to commercial in september, the number of times I've actually put my tool pouch on while working has been... two. Usually my pouch is on the ground or on a flat surface near where I'm working, and I take the 2 to 4 items I need with me up a ladder, or if using a lift, just strap the pouch to the lift railing with a piece of scrap wire. I don't want to be carrying all my crap with me if I'm just hanging some jack chain somewhere or whatever. Having said that, it would be sweet to have my pliers and sidecutters always ready for quick-draw, like the vest allows.
> 
> Do you have an explodingly full pouch too?
> 
> I was thinking of getting one of these since I always set my tools down.


 
Those are nice but very easy to help yourself to the contents when walking buy and the owner is elsewhere. Out of view has it's benefits.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Frasbee said:


> How is it in the summer?
> 
> When you don't put ice in it?


I don't know i'll find out in the summer:whistling2:


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

randomkiller said:


> Those are nice but very easy to help yourself to the contents when walking buy and the owner is elsewhere. Out of view has it's benefits.



+1 on busy job sites i wear the vest, but on service non busy jobs i'll carry my severely overstuffed bag with a small sidepouch to clip on my belt:thumbup:


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

fras i would just try a cheap pair of suspenders first. lighten the bag up a little bit and i think you will be all set. i wear a pouch for tools and another pouch for fittings, wire nuts, whatever else i need. i can work all day easy wearing this pouch and i really dont notice it at all.

personally i think tool bags save a lot of time on big commercial jobs. you tend to be moving all over the place using a variety of fittings and it really turns you into a mobile workstation. just my opinion. i think more younger guys think this way hehe.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

You younger guys have to learn to put the pouches down, don't put that added weight on your back and hips.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

I Had a tool pouch, had it on for a week. and said this i rather spend 170(aprox on a veto pac) tool bag then 160ish on medical appointments for my back for the rest of my life.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

CFine said:


> I Had a tool pouch, had it on for a week. and said this i rather spend 170(aprox on a veto pac) tool bag then 160ish on medical appointments for my back for the rest of my life.


 
Pouches are great to organize frequently used tools as long as you put it on a cart, hang it on a ladder or lift railing, just not off your body. I learned that years ago, right after having a cortizone shot in my hip, won't carry tools like that any longer.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Good luck taking a step in there.


Eh, that was at the end of the day. Next morning, when things are unloaded, you can wiggle your way through.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Eh, that was at the end of the day. Next morning, when things are unloaded, you can wiggle your way through.


Isn't that the temptation with a large vehicle is to fill it full of junk?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Isn't that the temptation with a large vehicle is to fill it full of junk?


No, that's the great thing about a large vehicle. You can take everything with you in the morning you think you might ever need special for that day's work, and be sure to have it all. The inconvenience of sometimes having stuff in your road is more than offset by the efficiency gains of having everything. As far as the every-day parts go, I don't stock it on the truck until I've had to run for two in the same calendar year, and it comes back off the truck if I haven't used one in the last 18 months.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Is that your personal step van? 

I'd like one but it wouldn't even fit it my driveway and wouldn't fit in most driveways in my area. :no:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> No, that's the great thing about a large vehicle. You can take everything with you in the morning you think you might ever need special for that day's work, and be sure to have it all. The inconvenience of sometimes having stuff in your road is more than offset by the efficiency gains of having everything. As far as the every-day parts go, I don't stock it on the truck until I've had to run for two in the same calendar year, and it comes back off the truck if I haven't used one in the last 18 months.


 
There are those that call me a pack rat but it's always me they ask for a special connector, fitting, or tool. A couple years back at the Christmas party the purchasing dept. gave me an award for only 21 called in supply house purchase orders (some guys go more than once a day on one job).


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Is that your personal step van?
> 
> I'd like one but it wouldn't even fit it my driveway and wouldn't fit in most driveways in my area. :no:


Well, they're kinda all mine, but that's the one I drive most days. 

After a while of driving it, you can thread a needle with the SOB. Downtown areas can sometimes be a challenge, so I often park with the curb side two wheels up on the sidewalk and fold the traffic side mirrors in.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Well, they're kinda all mine, but that's the one I drive most days.
> 
> After a while of driving it, you can thread a needle with the SOB. Downtown areas can sometimes be a challenge, so I often park with the curb side two wheels up on the sidewalk and fold the traffic side mirrors in.



I think your idea of a "downtown area" and mine are a bit different.  The only people that use step vans in my area is the poco (National Grid) and the odd contractor here or there. Much more common are the cab & chassis with Knapheide walk in body, the Sprinter or a regular Econoline or Chevy van.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I think your idea of a "downtown area" and mine are a bit different.  The only people that use step vans in my area is the poco (National Grid) and the odd contractor here or there. Much more common are the cab & chassis with Knapheide walk in body, the Sprinter or a regular Econoline or Chevy van.


That's what I find odd. For the same box size, the cab and chassis trucks are longer. A step van, or at least a cabover like an Isuzu or Hino, is shorter for the same comparable storage space. The axle width is the same as any dually.


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I noticed the ad on this website.
> 
> http://simplifiedsafety.com/store/tool-vest-vest-tech-v2.html?gclid=CJO2vMfKsqECFRkcswodJwSV-Q
> 
> ...


I had seen the vest advertised on here, also. Interesting idea. Maybe a raffle for a demonstration model would result in a real-world review from a member here. I would wear it for a demo... and if it worked well, i would buy one.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> Pouches are great to organize frequently used tools as long as you put it on a cart, hang it on a ladder or lift railing, just not off your body. I learned that years ago, right after having a cortizone shot in my hip, won't carry tools like that any longer.


they are ok, but i find that i'm more productive by simply keeping what i use most in my back pocket. plus the tool bag i have keeps all my tools organize i got one side for frequently used/every day tool, and the other side for no so used or specialty tools.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

CFine said:


> they are ok, but i find that i'm more productive by simply keeping what i use most in my back pocket. plus the tool bag i have keeps all my tools organize i got one side for frequently used/every day tool, and the other side for no so used or specialty tools.


 
I was making a pretty generic statement, but I use a system much like you. I have what I'm using at the itme in my pockets and maybe one or two things in my apron. My point is you shouldn't be walking around with 30-40 pounds on your body.


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

i completely agree with you those extra 30/40 pounds in the end will put you out of work faster then keep you in work. but i will note a apron with tools can turn into the same situation if your not careful


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

CFine said:


> i completely agree with you those extra 30/40 pounds in the end will put you out of work faster then keep you in work. but i will note a apron with tools can turn into the same situation if your not careful


 
If I have more than 2 pounds of crap in my apron something is way out of wack.


----------



## Richard.G (Apr 25, 2010)

Well got to get me one of these vest look like it might be worth it will post thoughts on the vest as soon as I break it in a bit.


----------



## daveco (Jun 12, 2010)

Any updates on this vest? Mostly interested in how hot they are in summer or climate controlled buildings.

Daveco


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Nah, I still have the same setup from my 3rd month in the trade (3 years ago now). Only thing I've added are suspenders.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

I have posted about the VestTech in some other related threads. 

Currently it's hanging up and has been for the better part of the year that I've owned it. 

Their customer service SUCKS, I had an issue with a hole and all my e-mails went unanswered.

I would NEVER buy another product of theirs, but I will continue to use the VestTech in the right situation. 

Right now the situation is collecting dust and it's doing a fine job.


----------



## daveco (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks for the honest feed back. I used a Skillers vest system and as light as it was, and a mesh back, it was still too hot in the summers. I still use it in the winters at times but I just saw that they are folding up shop. Too bad. http://www.skillers.com/Skillers/ I really liked their pants with built in knee pads when they were a carhartt style pant. Now I use 5.11 pants because they are cooler in the summer but still have built in knee pads.

Daveco


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

ever consider hip pads on your tool belt? i like them far better than suspenders.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Pompadour said:


> ever consider hip pads on your tool belt? i like them far better than suspenders.


Hip pads? Like those big bulky belts?

I had a padded belt once, but it's the constant pressure on my lower spine. The suspenders don't exactly solve my problem completely since I'm still carrying that weight, but definitely don't have as much discomfort as I used to. I'll go without the bags altogether if I find it more efficient for the task.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

if you can work industrial and commercial, you can work off a tea cart and use a pocket pouch or something like it. i use something similar, made by a different guy.

http://www.wireman.com/Pocket Buddy Page.html

you can install an EMT axle in a rubbermaid cart, and use it to pull THHN, too. tea carts have been a blessing to the trades.


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)




----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i have this pouch and tape holder for industrial (mine are black):

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/leather-pocket-pouches-tape-holders-wallets-belts-7165/

and an occidental rig with hip pads for commercial.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

even though a tool pouch and belt are on my tool list, some of the guys get pissy about them. even though they are on the list, they say wearing them lowers job conditions and could cause wearing them to be expected of everybody...

tool pouches and belts are definitely a bone of contention. i hear "worm harness" and all kinds of other terms for them.

the little pocket pouch draws none of the same negative attention.


----------



## Demac (Apr 28, 2010)

Pompadour said:


> even though a tool pouch and belt are on my tool list, some of the guys get pissy about them. even though they are on the list, they say wearing them lowers job conditions and could cause wearing them to be expected of everybody...
> 
> tool pouches and belts are definitely a bone of contention. i hear "worm harness" and all kinds of other terms for them.
> 
> the little pocket pouch draws none of the same negative attention.


So many people spend so much time worrying about what other people are doing...


----------



## IBEW191 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wear carheart bibs, plenty of pokets for all my tools im using, tool box close by, Ive only worked with two people that carry a tool belt :thumbsup:


----------

